# South East KOK final details thread.



## mashleyR7 (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi All, 

We're just over a week away from the South East King of King regional match at Camberley. Here are as much details as I have at the moment. 

The list of players attending are: 

anotherdouble
Blue in munich
Paperboy
TXL (not in KOK)
EL bandito
sawtooth
snaphook wedge
MYSELF
richart (not in KOK)
swingalot
Duferman
Midnight
therod (not in KOK)
Wookie
rickg
ChrisD
Homer
Thierry

18 in total, 15 entered in the KOK, 3 just coming along for fun. 

Coolhand, I'll see if I can get you Â£10 Camberley deposit back and will PM you. 

vkurup - your not on the list can you confirm what date you paid me the Â£10 please? On PM in you don't mind. In you post to coolhand are you asking to take over his KOK entry? As in he's paid Â£10 to enter but if you can take his place you'll owe him a tenner? If thats what you mean then go ahead and arrange that with him over PM's.

I will be ringing the club up tomorrow to talk to them about the day, timings, course conditions, Adizero shoe ban and a few other things so will post up once I know more. 

Thank you,
Ash.


----------



## Midnight (Mar 9, 2014)

Cheers for sorting this mate


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 10, 2014)

Good Work Ash, all I'm really interested in is a time to be there for and did we go for the Â£45 option so I can bring enough cash


----------



## ADB (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks Ash

Looking forward to it.

Just to confirm though I am not playing in the KoK as I am not around for the Hillside final - just want to enjoy Camberley Heath!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 10, 2014)

Updated list of attendees:

Blue in munich
Paperboy
TXL (not in KOK)
EL bandito
sawtooth
snaphook wedge (not in KOK)
MYSELF
richart (not in KOK)
swingalot
Duferman
Midnight
therod (not in KOK)
Wookie
rickg
ChrisD
Homer
Thierry

Running order for the day is:

Winter warmer package Â£40 with upgrade to 1 course hot meal for extra Â£5.

10:00 - Arrival, meet me in the bar to pay me your balance, in cash and PLEASE have the right amount as I don't want to have to mess about with getting change. I then need to sort the money with the club. You've paid a Â£10 deposit so you'll need to bring Â£35.

10:00 - Tea/Coffee in Presidents Bar. 

11:08 - Tee off 1st tee in 4 balls.

17:00 - 1 Course Meal in Captains Bar. Steak & Ale Pie for everyone. Please let me know if you need vegetarian option. 

The draw for the 4 balls will be done this week, maybe tonight. 

Now with the recent bad weather the course has had some temp greens and one green closed altogether due to a tunnel or something being blocked, all bunkers have been out of play due to being filled with water. The club have said that most of the problems will have been resolved by next week now. 

They have confirmed that AddiZero golf shoes are BANNED! So please bring some alternative shoes with you if you wear these. 

Ash.


----------



## wookie (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks Ash.  

Can you put me down as non KoK as well please as can't make the final.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 10, 2014)

The draw is............

11:08: EL bandito	MYSELF	Blue in munich	rickg

ChrisD	Duferman	the rod	snaphook wedge

Homer	Midnight	Paperboy	

swingalot	TXL	Wookie	

Thierry	sawtooth	richart


----------



## richart (Mar 10, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			The draw is............

11:08: EL bandito	MYSELF	Blue in munich	rickg

ChrisD	Duferman	the rod	snaphook wedge

Homer	Midnight	Paperboy	

swingalot	TXL	Wookie	

Thierry	sawtooth	richart
		
Click to expand...

Shouldn't the three balls be going out before the fourballs ?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 10, 2014)

Could do, but we've all got to wait until 5 for dinner so no rush to finish. Plus they'll be 4 balls out in front of the 3 balls at 11am anyway so they wont be going anywhere very fast. The club have said we can all go as three balls if we want but will have to bear in mind they are a four ball course so we'll have 4 balls either side of us.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 11, 2014)

richart said:



			Shouldn't the three balls be going out before the fourballs ?
		
Click to expand...

Ashley's done that so that you can keep up with the pace Richard, a clever move I'd say! :lol:


----------



## dufferman (Mar 11, 2014)

Looking forward to this, great job Ash!

A question I have (sorry if this has been asked elsewhere) is are we allowed Mobiles as DMDs? I know at West Hill last year at H4H we were, so it would be good to get clarification before the day.

Thanks!


----------



## vkurup (Mar 11, 2014)

Ash.. did not see this thread ealier.. had transferred ,.. thought I had transferred.. will check with Bank..

Tried PM-ing coolhand, his inbox looks full.  Will try later


----------



## richart (Mar 11, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Ashley's done that so that you can keep up with the pace Richard, a clever move I'd say! :lol:
		
Click to expand...

 At least I will not have to wait long before the group in front are out of range. I feel like the naughty boy teeing off last. More time on the range I suppose.:rofl:


----------



## vkurup (Mar 11, 2014)

richart said:



			At least I will not have to wait long before the group in front are out of range. I feel like the naughty boy teeing off last. *More time on the range I suppose*.:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Or comb that flowing mane...


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 12, 2014)

dufferman said:



			Looking forward to this, great job Ash!

A question I have (sorry if this has been asked elsewhere) is are we allowed Mobiles as DMDs? I know at West Hill last year at H4H we were, so it would be good to get clarification before the day.

Thanks!
		
Click to expand...

Can of worms. My understanding is that mobiles are not allowed as DMD's during competition play but i'll happily be corrected.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 12, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			Can of worms. My understanding is that mobiles are not allowed as DMD's during competition play but i'll happily be corrected.
		
Click to expand...

There is no issue and we have allowed them during the qualifiers at Woodhall


----------



## dufferman (Mar 12, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			Can of worms. My understanding is that mobiles are not allowed as DMD's during competition play but i'll happily be corrected.
		
Click to expand...




Lincoln Quaker said:



			There is no issue and we have allowed them during the qualifiers at Woodhall
		
Click to expand...

Well that cleared things up :ears:

What happened at South West KoK?

If it was OK for the 1st meet


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 12, 2014)

dufferman said:



			Well that cleared things up :ears:

What happened at South West KoK?

If it was OK for the 1st meet
		
Click to expand...

We allowed DMDs but not mobile phones


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 12, 2014)

I don't really want to mess up this thread with the long winded repeated conversation. In my eyes if you were playing in a monthly medal or gold letter comp at a golf club mobile phones as dmd's would not be allowed. So I think that they wouldn't be allowed in the KOK. This is as per the rules of golf. 

Personally, I couldn't care less if someone uses a distance app on a phone, but seeing as we're playing a golfcompetition, golf rules should apply. If we choose to ignore this rule what others would people want to ignore?


----------



## dufferman (Mar 12, 2014)

Ok, no problems, I was only going on the last GolfMonthly meet I went to at West Hill where we were told that Mobile Phones were acceptable. 

Don't want any arguments. Just didn't want to turn up without thinking about it and get DQ'ed.


----------



## vkurup (Mar 12, 2014)

Just to confirm we are talking about Thurs 20th April..


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 12, 2014)

vkurup said:



			Just to confirm we are talking about Thurs 20th April..
		
Click to expand...

Yep.


----------



## dufferman (Mar 12, 2014)

vkurup said:



			Just to confirm we are talking about Thurs 20th April..
		
Click to expand...




mashleyR7 said:



			Yep.
		
Click to expand...

No... March... not April?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 12, 2014)

dufferman said:



			No... March... not April?
		
Click to expand...

Ha yeah opps, this month, March, next Thursday, a week tomorrow!


----------



## TXL (Mar 12, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			Now with the recent bad weather the course has had some temp greens and one green closed altogether due to a tunnel or something being blocked, all bunkers have been out of play due to being filled with water. The club have said that most of the problems will have been resolved by next week now.
		
Click to expand...

An update as I played today:

All bunkers are now back in play.

There was still a temp on the 12th. This is a Health & Saftey issue as there is a tunnel that comes up near the 12th green and the fence that protected players exiting the tunnel was knocked down in the last storm. I understand that a new fence is due to be installed over 2 or 3 days next week, hopefully it will be completed by Thursday.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks for the update. I hope the fence is fixed and that we have a fully open course next week.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 12, 2014)

Any dress codes we should know about?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 13, 2014)

No adidizeros and mentioned a few posts up, but apart from that your usual old man's attire will be fine.


----------



## TXL (Mar 13, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Any dress codes we should know about?
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps somewhat more clothing than your avatar 

Seriously, have a look at the Society page on the clubs website.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 13, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			No adidizeros and mentioned a few posts up, but apart from that your usual old man's attire will be fine.
		
Click to expand...


So tweed plus fours and a brightly coloured cravat it is then!




TXL said:



			Perhaps somewhat more clothing than your avatar 

Seriously, have a look at the Society page on the clubs website.
		
Click to expand...



I was thinking more about in the clubhouse for dinner, I didn't see that on there!


----------



## TXL (Mar 13, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I was thinking more about in the clubhouse for dinner, I didn't see that on there!
		
Click to expand...

The only requirement is that you change your shoes.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 13, 2014)

TXL said:



			The only requirement is that you change your shoes.
		
Click to expand...

Can I wear my Adizero's  for dinner?


----------



## TXL (Mar 13, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Can I wear my Adizero's  for dinner?  

Click to expand...

Yep, so long as you want to eat on the patio on your own


----------



## richart (Mar 13, 2014)

TXL said:



			Yep, so long as you want to eat on the patio on your own 

Click to expand...

 Doubt anyone will be speaking to him when he comes in with 40 points again.
.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 13, 2014)

richart said:



			Doubt anyone will be speaking to him when he comes in with 40 points again.
.
		
Click to expand...

No need to worry about that I saw him play at the weekend!


----------



## chrisd (Mar 13, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			No need to worry about that I saw him play at the weekend!
		
Click to expand...



I was just warming up Ash, who wants to get a good score in the first comp of the year when someone comes in with a net 61??


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 13, 2014)

No one really, but you'd want to be somewhere near the bloke with 61, say 69 maybe, not 75+


----------



## ADB (Mar 13, 2014)

I think ChrisD may also be distracted by the Benross Boys in his group knocking it 300 yards and peppering pins ne:


----------



## chrisd (Mar 13, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			No one really, but you'd want to be somewhere near the bloke with 61, say 69 maybe, not 75+
		
Click to expand...

You were nearer me than him!

You were 69, so 8 shots off the winner, but were only 7 off me - so you were nearer me than him! 




snaphookwedge said:



			I think ChrisD may also be distracted by the Benross Boys in his group knocking it 300 yards and peppering pins ne: 

Click to expand...

I've got no chance, an old decrepit veteran with 2 replacement hips, a reconstructed knee and having to put up with Mashley on the journey - I'm no competition to the Benross Kids!


----------



## vkurup (Mar 14, 2014)

Other than Homer and me, is there any twitterati in the squad?


----------



## richart (Mar 14, 2014)

vkurup said:



			Other than Homer and me, is there any twitterati in the squad?
		
Click to expand...

 I know you are not asking me.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 14, 2014)

richart said:



			I know you are not asking me.

Click to expand...

Nor me!

Good to be old eh Rich?


----------



## Midnight (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh my God, just looked at the course website, I am going to need to pack more golf balls. I will apologise now to my playing partners for my lack of skill, direction and the amount of swear words I am going to be using.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 16, 2014)

Midnight said:



			Oh my God, just looked at the course website, I am going to need to pack more golf balls. I will apologise now to my playing partners for my lack of skill, direction and the amount of swear words I am going to be using.
		
Click to expand...

Not a prob. We're together and I'm sure my game will make you feel much happier about your own


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 17, 2014)

Midnight said:



			Oh my God, just looked at the course website, I am going to need to pack more golf balls. I will apologise now to my playing partners for my lack of skill, direction and the amount of swear words I am going to be using.
		
Click to expand...

No worries Guy, just sorted my bag out last night, dozen new balls in, plus a dozen old used balls. I've got plenty if you need some 

Looking forward to it now, was looking at the course on my Garmin thats how sad I am at the moment


----------



## Imurg (Mar 17, 2014)

Midnight said:



			Oh my God, just looked at the course website, I am going to need to pack more golf balls. I will apologise now to my playing partners for my lack of skill, direction and the amount of swear words I am going to be using.
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			Not a prob. We're together and I'm sure my game will make you feel much happier about your own
		
Click to expand...

Guy, just make sure Homer tells you about the pond.......:rofl:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 17, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Guy, just make sure Homer tells you about the pond.......:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

What you saying :ears:


----------



## vkurup (Mar 17, 2014)

Midnight, Homer, Imurg, Paperboy..... It is a race to the bottom... 

I have packed my hook and slice.  Cant find the straight game.   Thinking of replacing the good balls with Dunlops, Ultras and Pinnacles..



Imurg said:



			Guy, just make sure Homer tells you about the pond.......:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

What pond?


----------



## vkurup (Mar 17, 2014)

Ash, 
Just went to the CH GC website, saw a couple of things..

*Winter Warmer Package*: Â£45 per person for coffee on arrival, 18 holes of golf followed by soup and bread roll or the same package for society golfers (12 or more) for *Â£40*.  This offer is valid until 31st March 2014, terms and conditions apply.

>>> Does that mean we are now in the 40 quid space?

Also the society page talks about  "_ Exclusive gift pack for all players _"  >> oooh exciting!!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 17, 2014)

We've upgraded the food from soup to a one course meal hence our Â£45 price.


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 17, 2014)

Guys,
Bit of a cheek I know, but is there room for one more? Late change of plans means I've got a free day on thursday. 
Cheers


----------



## chrisd (Mar 17, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			Guys,
Bit of a cheek I know, but is there room for one more? Late change of plans means I've got a free day on thursday. 
Cheers
		
Click to expand...

No taking the pee over last weeks footie!!


----------



## vkurup (Mar 17, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			We've upgraded the food from soup to a one course meal hence our Â£45 price.
		
Click to expand...

Top man.. do we get a doggy bag   (or is that the exclusive gift bag??)


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 17, 2014)

vkurup said:



			Top man.. do we get a doggy bag   (or is that the exclusive gift bag??)
		
Click to expand...

Through out my booking process they've not mentioned a gift back so please dont get your hopes up!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 17, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			Guys,
Bit of a cheek I know, but is there room for one more? Late change of plans means I've got a free day on thursday. 
Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Seeing as I've not confirmed the final numbers or been chased for confirmation I'm 99% certain it will be ok. Your to late to enter the KOK if you haven't already so you'll just be coming for day and a friendly round.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 17, 2014)

What does everyone feel about a couple of quid in each for the winner on the day out of the whole group so not just those who are in the the KOK?


----------



## TXL (Mar 17, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			Seeing as I've not confirmed the final numbers or been chased for confirmation I'm 99% certain it will be ok.
		
Click to expand...

Just looked on the system, as of 9th March they have the number attending as 18. Suggest you ring to confirm.

An update on the course:

Unfortunately the 12th will still have a temporary green as the tunnel fix is now due to be installed next week.

The main entrance to the club may be a bit of a mess as the builders will be installing the new doors on Wednesday & Thursday. Some of you may have read that just before Christmas the club was, unsuccessfully thankfully, ram raided. You will have to walk past the front entrance to the "side" entrance that is just past the pro shop.


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 17, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			Seeing as I've not confirmed the final numbers or been chased for confirmation I'm 99% certain it will be ok. Your to late to enter the KOK if you haven't already so you'll just be coming for day and a friendly round.
		
Click to expand...

Great stuff, thanks for having me! Do you want me to send you any payment tonight or just sort it out on the day?




chrisd said:



			No taking the pee over last weeks footie!!
		
Click to expand...

As if I would...
Actually, you haven't seen me play golf, so no, I definitely won't!


----------



## chrisd (Mar 17, 2014)

TXL said:



			Just looked on the system, as of 9th March they have the number attending as 18. Suggest you ring to confirm.

An update on the course:

Unfortunately the 12th will still have a temporary green as the tunnel fix is now due to be installed next week.

The main entrance to the club may be a bit of a mess as the builders will be installing the new doors on Wednesday & Thursday. Some of you may have read that just before Christmas the club was, unsuccessfully thankfully, ram raided. You will have to walk past the front entrance to the "side" entrance that is just past the pro shop.
		
Click to expand...

Will electric trolleys be definitely ok on the day Anthony?


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't have hedgehog wheels on the gokart so I might have to carry Thursday

I guess hedgehogs are mandatory?


----------



## chrisd (Mar 18, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			What does everyone feel about a couple of quid in each for the winner on the day out of the whole group so not just those who are in the the KOK?
		
Click to expand...

Fine by me


----------



## wookie (Mar 18, 2014)

Fine by me.

Just looking on the website it doesn't mention anything about trolley ban or hedgehogs being needed so hopefully ok.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 18, 2014)

wookie said:



			Fine by me.

Just looking on the website it doesn't mention anything about trolley ban or hedgehogs being needed so hopefully ok.
		
Click to expand...

Just had a tweet from the club. Trollies allowed and no need for hedgehogs

@CamberleyHeath: @mbedboro Trollies are allowed on the course; they do not need hedgehog wheels


----------



## TXL (Mar 18, 2014)

sawtooth said:



			I guess hedgehogs are mandatory?
		
Click to expand...

No. You can use any trolley wheels.   If it gets wet, as it was a couple of weeks ago, they ban trolleys from the fairways - they must be kept on the buggy paths.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 18, 2014)

Just want to thank you guys for clearing up the finer points


----------



## richart (Mar 18, 2014)

With all the mountains on the course I will be carrying.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 18, 2014)

richart said:



			With all the mountains on the course I will be carrying.

Click to expand...

I remember you were carrying last time I saw you - was it twins? :ears:


----------



## Swingalot (Mar 18, 2014)

Looking forward to this, course looks a cracker on the website.

Few questions from me, is there a dresscode for afterwards when we eat and am I right to say that we are playing strokeplay? Also, what tees are we off?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 18, 2014)

We're playing stableford. I need someone to help me check the cards after if someone will help please. 

Not sure on the tee's I've not asked nor been told by the course. 

Check their website for dress code but im sure all you need is a change of shoes for the meal afterwards.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 18, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			We're playing stableford. I need someone to help me check the cards after if someone will help please. 

Not sure on the tee's I've not asked nor been told by the course. 

Check their website for dress code but im sure all you need is a change of shoes for the meal afterwards.
		
Click to expand...

No problem, I'll give you a hand.


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 18, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			We're playing stableford.
		
Click to expand...

Thought KoK was medal round?


----------



## User20205 (Mar 18, 2014)

Swingalot said:



			Looking forward to this, course looks a cracker on the website.

Few questions from me, is there a dresscode for afterwards when we eat and am I right to say that we are playing strokeplay? Also, what tees are we off?
		
Click to expand...

no dress code above and beyond golf attire   change of shoes is all you need according to Anthony!

Stableford is a wise choice, I was surprised the other regions went medal


----------



## User20205 (Mar 18, 2014)

Paperboy said:



			Thought KoK was medal round?
		
Click to expand...

can't see the point in playing a medal round, around a strange course with a mix of handicaps, I've got to work on Friday


----------



## chrisd (Mar 18, 2014)

therod said:



			can't see the point in playing a medal round, around a strange course with a mix of handicaps, I've got to work on Friday 

Click to expand...

Any particular Friday?


----------



## vkurup (Mar 18, 2014)

<sob sob>  I am still waiting for my 'exclusive gift bag' they promise on the website <sob> <sob>

Because that is the only thing I am likely to 'win' ... Will have something to show to the Mrs for my yet another Ace!!!


----------



## User20205 (Mar 18, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Any particular Friday?
		
Click to expand...


this one hopefully :thup:  The prospect of seeing another provisional sail into the heather may put a stop to that.

we should be OK, homer's behind us :whoo:


----------



## chrisd (Mar 18, 2014)

therod said:



			we should be OK, homer's behind us :whoo:
		
Click to expand...


He of the chunky G20's!!  So he won't be bombing through us then!


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 18, 2014)

chrisd said:



			He of the chunky G20's!!  So he won't be bombing through us then! 

Click to expand...

Think you haven't seen his updated signature &#128540;
I've got some G15 shovels though &#128077;


----------



## User20205 (Mar 18, 2014)

chrisd said:



			He of the chunky G20's!!  So he won't be bombing through us then! 

Click to expand...


oh Chris, come on catch up 
http://threeoffthetee.blogspot.co.u...pdated-max=2015-01-01T00:00:00Z&max-results=6
:thup::thup::thup:


----------



## chrisd (Mar 18, 2014)

therod said:



			oh Chris, come on catch up
		
Click to expand...


How fed up will you be of that phrase by 5pm Thursday!


----------



## User20205 (Mar 18, 2014)

chrisd said:



			How fed up will you be of that phrase by 5pm Thursday!
		
Click to expand...

I'm looking forward to it Chris, as long as we are finished by around 7am on friday :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Mar 18, 2014)

therod said:



			I'm looking forward to it Chris, as long as we are finished by around 7am on friday :thup:
		
Click to expand...

No problem Nick !


So long as we only play 9 holes !


----------



## El Bandito (Mar 18, 2014)

vkurup said:



			Other than Homer and me, is there any twitterati in the squad?
		
Click to expand...

Yep - @stulennon



mashleyR7 said:



			What does everyone feel about a couple of quid in each for the winner on the day out of the whole group so not just those who are in the the KOK?
		
Click to expand...

Good with me.

Thanks for all of the organising  - look forward to it!


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 18, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			What does everyone feel about a couple of quid in each for the winner on the day out of the whole group so not just those who are in the the KOK?
		
Click to expand...

Good with me also.:thup:


----------



## Swingalot (Mar 18, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			We're playing stableford. I need someone to help me check the cards after if someone will help please. 

Not sure on the tee's I've not asked nor been told by the course. 

Check their website for dress code but im sure all you need is a change of shoes for the meal afterwards.
		
Click to expand...

Ok no worries, could not find anything on the website regarding dress code, but probably was not looking in right area. Regarding tees, just noticed they had yellow, white and blues so was just wondering what ones we would go for. 

Happy off any tees and any format, but did think kok was medal?

As for a few extra quid on the day for prizes, yeah why not. Although with someone called el bandito playing and also winners from the woburn and west hill meets last year, reckon I could be up against it


----------



## chrisd (Mar 18, 2014)

Swingalot said:



			Ok no worries, could not find anything on the website regarding dress code, but probably was not looking in right area. Regarding tees, just noticed they had yellow, white and blues so was just wondering what ones we would go for. 

Happy off any tees and any format, but did think kok was medal?

As for a few extra quid on the day for prizes, yeah why not. Although with someone called el bandito playing and also winners from the woburn and west hill meets last year, reckon I could be up against it 

Click to expand...


But that was so last year Rupert!


----------



## TXL (Mar 18, 2014)

A few things to note for Thursday:


Due to the really wet period we had, the GKs are more than a month behind in their winter work on the course, so you will see them working on the removal/moving of some paths.
There is a program in place to regenerate the heather and as such, some of the areas have a blue line round them. These areas a GUR where relief MUST be taken. All GUR areas at Camberley are "Play prohibited".
Normally societies must play from the yellow tees but I am sure we could use the whites if we ask. As the tees are still in their winter positions, the two are usually within a couple of yards or each other. The SSS for the white tee winter course is 68, so 39 stableford points required to play to your handicap.
As we are taking advantage of the Winter Warmer rates and not paying the full society rate, there is no goodie bag, sorry vkurup 
Dress code, this is copied from the website:  _Dress code no jeans, trainers, tee-shirts or collarless shirts are allowed.  Please note that Adizero golf shoes are banned from the course._ 
There is no need to change for the meal. I believe we are eating in the Captain's bar.
Golf shoes are not permitted in the bars or lobby area. You can wear them in the pro shop and the "corridor" that leads to the changing rooms.
Think that is about it.


----------



## rickg (Mar 18, 2014)

Beggar!!!!....thought it was medal for the KOK's......it was the main thing that drew me to it......oh well, never mind, at least it will be a good day with good company. Must admit though, was really looking forward to a medal round.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 18, 2014)

My mistake it is STROKEPLAY for this. I typed without thinking earlier while at work.


----------



## rickg (Mar 18, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			My mistake it is STROKEPLAY for this. I typed without thinking earlier while at work.
		
Click to expand...

HURRAH!!!!!!!!!!! :whoo:


----------



## chrisd (Mar 18, 2014)

TXL said:



			A few things to note for Thursday:


Due to the really wet period we had, the GKs are more than a month behind in their winter work on the course, so you will see them working on the removal/moving of some paths.
There is a program in place to regenerate the heather and as such, some of the areas have a blue line round them. These areas a GUR where relief MUST be taken. All GUR areas at Camberley are "Play prohibited".
Normally societies must play from the yellow tees but I am sure we could use the whites if we ask. As the tees are still in their winter positions, the two are usually within a couple of yards or each other. The SSS for the white tee winter course is 68, so 39 stableford points required to play to your handicap.
As we are taking advantage of the Winter Warmer rates and not paying the full society rate, there is no goodie bag, sorry vkurup 
Dress code, this is copied from the website:  _Dress code no jeans, trainers, tee-shirts or collarless shirts are allowed.  Please note that Adizero golf shoes are banned from the course._ 
There is no need to change for the meal. I believe we are eating in the Captain's bar.
Golf shoes are not permitted in the bars or lobby area. You can wear them in the pro shop and the "corridor" that leads to the changing rooms.
Think that is about it.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for all that Anthony!


----------



## User20205 (Mar 18, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			My mistake it is STROKEPLAY for this. I typed without thinking earlier while at work.
		
Click to expand...




rickg said:



			HURRAH!!!!!!!!!!! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...


I'll tell my Mrs to expect me back on Saturday sometime:lol:


----------



## chrisd (Mar 18, 2014)

therod said:



			I'll tell my Mrs to expect me back on Saturday sometime:lol:
		
Click to expand...

In June!


----------



## richart (Mar 18, 2014)

I am taking a book with me. Always wanted to read war and peace.


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 18, 2014)

So at the moment we have a Saints, Palace, Fulham and Chelsea fans playing. Anyone else? At least if the golfs crap the footie banter should be up there!


----------



## richart (Mar 18, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			So at the moment we have a Saints, Palace, Fulham and Chelsea fans playing. Anyone else? At least if the golfs crap the footie banter should be up there!
		
Click to expand...

 I am a Royals man, but I suppose I will be looked down on by you Premiership lads


----------



## chrisd (Mar 18, 2014)

richart said:



			I am a Royals man, but I suppose I will be looked down on by you Premiership lads
		
Click to expand...

I do so get bored by lower league football


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 18, 2014)

Liverpool fan here.


----------



## rickg (Mar 18, 2014)

Huddersfield........does that count.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 18, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I do so get bored by lower league football 

Click to expand...

You'll be hacked off next season thenâ€¦..


----------



## richart (Mar 18, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I do so get bored by lower league football 

Click to expand...

 At least you see your team score a few goals, and not look to scrape a 0-0.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 18, 2014)

richart said:



			At least you see your team concede a few goals, and not look to scrape a 0-0.

Click to expand...

Fixed that for you!


----------



## chrisd (Mar 19, 2014)

richart said:



			At least you see your team score a few goals, and not look to scrape a 0-0.

Click to expand...

0-0 to us is a win!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 19, 2014)

Spurs fan here!


----------



## dufferman (Mar 19, 2014)

Very much looking forward to tomorrow now! I'd still like to know that, without and official handicap, if I'm legible to win the thing though! Although with so many passed winners playing, I'm not holding my breath...

Clubs cleaned, naff balls loaded into the bag - all I need now is a course planner. Anthony, are they available from the pro shop?


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 19, 2014)

Nearly had a bit of a flap when I saw talks of stableford!

It's definitely medal format folks and the final will be the same, so the King of Kings champion will be he who manages to put two great medal rounds together over two difficult courses.  Worthy of the title of King of Kings, I reckon.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2014)

As a Fulham fan I need to get up to speed on Championship gossip


----------



## chrisd (Mar 19, 2014)

dufferman said:



			Very much looking forward to tomorrow now! I'd still like to know that, without and official handicap, if I'm legible to win the thing though! Although with so many passed winners playing, I'm not holding my breath...

Clubs cleaned, naff balls loaded into the bag - all I need now is a course planner. Anthony, are they available from the pro shop?
		
Click to expand...



I wouldn't look forward to it too much seeing the group you've been put in!


----------



## vkurup (Mar 19, 2014)

Any Woking Cards supports???

.... Nah didn't think there would be any .   I am going to stick to T20 or darts..


----------



## dufferman (Mar 19, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I wouldn't look forward to it too much seeing the group you've been put in!  

Click to expand...

It's ok - I'm just like Tiger Woods...

Currently unable to swing the club correctly


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2014)

Predicting my usual 7,5 start with a low one OB left


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 19, 2014)

Updated draw adding in vkrup and sainthacker.

11:08: Thierry	sawtooth	richart

EL bandito	MYSELF    Blue in munich	rickg

ChrisD	Duferman	the rod	snaphook wedge

Homer	Midnight	Paperboy	Vkrup

swingalot	TXL	Wookie	Sainthacker

I've put the three ball first followed by 4x 4balls. 

PLEASE REMEMBER TO BRING THE EXACT MONEY AS I NEED TO COLLECT IT AND PAY IT TO THE CLUB I WONT HAVE Â£5 NOTES CHANGE TO GIVE OUT.


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 19, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			PLEASE REMEMBER TO BRING THE EXACT MONEY AS I NEED TO COLLECT IT AND PAY IT TO THE CLUB I WONT HAVE Â£5 NOTES CHANGE TO GIVE OUT.
		
Click to expand...

I've got 3 fivers to pay you Ash, hope that helps


----------



## vkurup (Mar 19, 2014)

I just did a bit of warm up... We had a golf simulator in the office for promoting the Ryder Cup.  It had the Gleneagles 4th hole.  Hit the ball to 9 feet of the hole.  The closest one was 4.5 feet, so missed out on a signed flag from Paul McGinley


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks again for sorting this out. Really looking forward to it now. Weather looking ok if a little breezy. Course looks lovely from the pics on the website, although I've decided to leave the driver firmly in the shed!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 19, 2014)

Chaps, please be aware that the water works on the A30 are apparently causing traffic carnage in the area, info from a work colleague who is a local resdent.  Temporary traffic lights at Bagshot with a long shuttle lane.  Nasty, nasty, nasty.

Right, time to resume the banter/football abuse/lame excuses.


----------



## TXL (Mar 19, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Chaps, please be aware that the water works on the A30 are apparently causing traffic carnage in the area, info from a work colleague who is a local resdent.  Temporary traffic lights at Bagshot with a long shuttle lane.  Nasty, nasty, nasty.
		
Click to expand...

If you are coming down the M3 from the London direction, suggest you leave the M3 at Junction 4. This avoids the A30 in Bagshot.

Directions from M3 Southwest bound


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 19, 2014)

TXL said:



			If you are coming down the M3 from the London direction, suggest you leave the M3 at Junction 4. This avoids the A30 in Bagshot.

Directions from M3 Southwest bound

Click to expand...

Thank you TXL, that'll be me!!


----------



## chrisd (Mar 19, 2014)

Transport sorted. 

I'm driving Mashleys navigating - see you all in May sometime!


----------



## wookie (Mar 19, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Transport sorted. 

I'm driving Mashleys navigating - see you all in May sometime!
		
Click to expand...

Probably be starting our back nine about then


----------



## chrisd (Mar 19, 2014)

wookie said:



			Probably be starting our back nine about then 

Click to expand...

With a new set of Pings?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks for all the information Anthony. Shame about the one temp green, dam Health & Safety. 

I'll google the directions now. Is it worth trying to come of the M25 onto the A3 then up toward Camberley avoiding the M3?


----------



## vkurup (Mar 19, 2014)

Looking at the weather.. Was planning to wear shorts, but now will need trousers.


----------



## TXL (Mar 19, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			Thanks for all the information Anthony. Shame about the one temp green, dam Health & Safety. 

I'll google the directions now. Is it worth trying to come of the M25 onto the A3 then up toward Camberley avoiding the M3?
		
Click to expand...

The M3 southwest is not the problem for you, the problem is the M25!  M25 clockwise in the morning gets quite busy but if you aim to get to the club by 10, you should miss most of the problems. Use the directions I gave earlier to avoid the A30.

If you deicided to exit the M25 and go onto the A3, then go past Guildford and join the A31 (Hogsback) towards Farnham. Then exit onto A331 (Blackwater bypass) towards Frimley/Camberley. Then leave the A331 onto A325 heading towards Frimley Park Hospital.


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 19, 2014)

Right after a really average range session tonight think I'm ready for tomorrow


----------



## richart (Mar 19, 2014)

Looking forward to tomorrow, especially as our three ball is off first now.:thup: Think I will wear the thermals again, as the were certainly need at the Berkshire.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 19, 2014)

vkurup said:



			Looking at the weather.. Was planning to wear shorts, but now will need trousers.
		
Click to expand...

There's always a silver lining!!


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 19, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			So at the moment we have a Saints, Palace, Fulham and Chelsea fans playing. Anyone else? At least if the golfs crap the footie banter should be up there!
		
Click to expand...

I'm a Arsenal man.



richart said:



			Shouldn't the three balls be going out before the fourballs ?
		
Click to expand...

Careful what you wish for Rich, we're now out first......no pressure then


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 19, 2014)

sawtooth said:



			Careful what you wish for Rich, we're now out first......no pressure then

Click to expand...

Make sure you play off the right tees, won't youâ€¦â€¦..


----------



## ADB (Mar 19, 2014)

vkurup said:



			I just did a bit of warm up... We had a golf simulator in the office for promoting the Ryder Cup.  It had the Gleneagles 4th hole.  Hit the ball to 9 feet of the hole.  The closest one was 4.5 feet, so missed out on a signed flag from Paul McGinley

View attachment 9592

Click to expand...

Is that One MLP?


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 19, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Make sure you play off the right tees, won't youâ€¦â€¦.. 

Click to expand...

Yellows? Not sure, If this is the batting order I'm not off first at least

11:08: Thierry sawtooth richart


----------



## Thierry (Mar 19, 2014)

First group out now!!! Oh dear!!!

Still at least off 23 it won't be my honour!!!

Got 3 for 2 on boxes of balls so I'm ready!! Glad to see some of the heather is GUR - just gotta make sure I slice / hook / duff it in those areas?!?!!!


----------



## chrisd (Mar 20, 2014)

Off to pick Mashley up at 6.15 see you all there!


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 20, 2014)

Have a great day everyone,look forward to the report and results


----------



## vkurup (Mar 20, 2014)

Of all the days, it looks like a bit windy today..




snaphookwedge said:



			Is that One MLP?
		
Click to expand...

I m impressed...  Yup...


----------



## vkurup (Mar 20, 2014)

Of all the days, it looks like a bit windy today..



chrisd said:



			Off to pick Mashley up at 6.15 see you all there!
		
Click to expand...

That is a bit of a lead time... Are you walking there and back..



snaphookwedge said:



			Is that One MLP?
		
Click to expand...

I m impressed...  Yup...


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 20, 2014)

Thierry said:



			First group out now!!! Oh dear!!!

Still at least off 23 it won't be my honour!!!
		
Click to expand...

H'mm. Another candidate  for the 'Rule most often broken' award!


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 20, 2014)

Just having a orange and lemonade in the bar, traffic was a lot less then expected &#128540;


----------



## rickg (Mar 20, 2014)

Can't believe Richart got here before me..........we set off from his house at the same time......I'm definitely losing my touch.....or he's acquired a time machine!


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 20, 2014)

Enjoy folks!


----------



## Rooter (Mar 20, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			Enjoy folks!
		
Click to expand...

X2! looking to twitter for updates from stu and vinesh!


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 20, 2014)

All these KoKs heats are getting me excited for next weekend.  Look forward to the write up later.  

Any news from Twitter, Rooter?


----------



## Rooter (Mar 20, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			Any news from Twitter, Rooter?
		
Click to expand...

Not seen a dicky bird, must be having too much fun!!


----------



## Hooker (Mar 20, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			All these KoKs heats are getting me excited for next weekend................ 

..................Any news from Twitter, Rooter?
		
Click to expand...

Ohhhhh errrrr!

Twitter is a great new invention. up to date news, follow all the celebrities, chances to enter competitions and win loads of prizes. Like sweaters and wedges...!


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 20, 2014)

Hooker said:



			Ohhhhh errrrr!

Twitter is a great new invention. up to date news, follow all the celebrities, chances to enter competitions and win loads of prizes. Like sweaters and wedges...!

Click to expand...

Um...yeah, on reading that back, I maybe should have phrased it differently 

Winning wedges and sweaters on Twitter? That sounds too good to be true!


----------



## El Bandito (Mar 20, 2014)

Ash. you are legend. Great work! 

Blue. Some great play, and some rotten luck!

Rick. Nice giraffe.

El B. Brilliant with a spreadsheet. Just not a golf club. Lay up, lay up, pond was particularly impressive on 16!


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 20, 2014)

Great day out, big thanks to Ash for organising it all and for letting me in at such short notice. Course was in really good condition and will only get better with the imroving weather, greens already fast enough to make you pretty scared of anything downhill!
Shame we were playing medal as 3 holes effectively ruined my card. I managed an 8 on 16 without even going in the lake, pretty impressive even by my standards! . Finally thanks to my playing partners TXL, Swingalot and Wookie for some good/bad/indifferent golf, good company and good banter. And a special mention to TXL for the 'local knowledge'.
Looking forward to the next one already!


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 20, 2014)

Right firstly a few thank yous, Mainly to Ash and Anthony for co-organising the event. It all went smoothly and I can say I think everyone enjoyed them selfs.

Thanks to Martin (Homer), Guy (Midnight) and Dinesh (Vkrup).  Very pleasant company some good some bad golf played by all. Just a shame I putted like an idiot today 

Always tomorrow as they say


----------



## Midnight (Mar 20, 2014)

Cracking day, cracking course , shame I played like a knob . My thanks to my playing partners , Young Vkurup, Young Homer and Young Paperboy. Really good to chat to you all and watch some of you play some very good shots.

Ash cheers for sorting it all out mate.

I won't spoil the result I will let someone else do that.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 20, 2014)

All everybody has said is played like a knob! Is anybody going to own up or what?


----------



## Midnight (Mar 20, 2014)

Birchy said:



			All everybody has said is played like a knob! Is anybody going to own up or what? 

Click to expand...

I did own up to playing like a knob


----------



## El Bandito (Mar 20, 2014)

Birchy said:



			All everybody has said is played like a knob! Is anybody going to own up or what? 

Click to expand...

I'M SPARTACUS!




Sorry - wrong thread...Im sure that our victor will be along presently...I know our second place (on countback) is currently in tears somewhere....bitter, acidic tears......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 20, 2014)

Well it appears there is a gross 80 scored from one participant


----------



## Thierry (Mar 20, 2014)

It was a tale of two 9's today!!! I'm blaming the mini hurricane that set in from about the 10th tee box!!!

Positives - drove the ball out of my skin!!! ne:
Not so positives - failed to capitalise on any of them by playing every other shot like I just started yesterday!!!  

Still, had a fantastic day out on a cracking course with a massive grin the whole way round, didn't throw any of my clubs (Homer), trash the course (Homer) or do any fist pumps (Homer)!!!!!

Thanks to my playing partners Sawtooth & Richart and to Ash & TXL for laying it all on, nice one...

See y'all at North Hants!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 20, 2014)

El Bandito said:



			Im sure that our victor will be along presently...I know our second place (on countback) is currently in tears somewhere....bitter, acidic tears......
		
Click to expand...

I think the second place member is currently on the phone to the golfing Samaritans. As for me... I can't possibly comment


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 20, 2014)

Thierry said:



			didn't throw any of my clubs (Homer)
		
Click to expand...

Not the i15s????


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 20, 2014)

Thierry said:



			, didn't throw any of my clubs (Homer), trash the course (Homer) or do any fist pumps (Homer)!!!!!

Click to expand...

You forgot hitting into the green while the group in front were still putting out


----------



## richart (Mar 20, 2014)

El Bandito said:



			I'M SPARTACUS!




Sorry - wrong thread...Im sure that our victor will be along presently...I know our second place (on countback) is currently in tears somewhere....bitter, acidic tears......
		
Click to expand...

 He is on suicide watch.

Thanks for organising Ash, great day, and good to see some old mates, and make some new ones. Bit nippy and breezy, but Camberley has dried out nicely, and was in good condition. I can not blame the course for my woeful golf. Think I left my swing at The Berkshire.

Hopefully the winner will be along soon to reveal all, and tell the story of 17th hole. Perhaps Foxie can advise if any rules were broken.

All prize winners gave their winnings back to the H4H charity, which was very much appreciated.:thup: (No strong arm tactics needed)

Oh yes what is a snood ?


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 20, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I think the second place member is currently on the phone to the golfing Samaritans. As for me... I can't possibly comment
		
Click to expand...

Is the glass half full or half empty.


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 20, 2014)

richart said:



			Oh yes what is a snood ?

Click to expand...

A useful accessory for hiding ones face after coming second on countback?


----------



## chrisd (Mar 20, 2014)

Who's SPARTACUS ?

Just back from K of K. First, thanks to Mashley for sorting everything he did to sort the meet and also for 27 circuits of Camberley to find our way back to the M3!

Great company with TheRod, Dufferman and Snaphook Wedge they are what makes fighting round the M25 worth the effort. Great to catch up with everyone else and renew old acquaintances, anyone who thought about coming to a meet but arn't  sure about putting their name down be assured GM meets are great fun!

I didn't win but was reasonable happy in very windy conditions. The winner did well and I congratulate him/her!


----------



## rickg (Mar 20, 2014)

Huge thanks to my playing partners today, Stu, Richard and. Ash......didn't stop laughing the whole way round. Stu, (el Bandito) was especially good value.....top, top bloke....couldn't have wished for a better 4 ball.........thanks for the banter guys.....it's what makes these forum meets special for me... :thup:   

Well done for the organising Ash.....can't believe some people didn't bring the exact money!!!!!!!


----------



## Thierry (Mar 20, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			You forgot hitting into the green while the group in front were still putting out
		
Click to expand...

We will never forget that!!! ne:

Well done again mate, look forward to hearing about victory for the South East over 'the rest'!!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 20, 2014)

El Bandito said:



			Ash. you are legend. Great work! 

Blue. Some great play, and some rotten luck!

Rick. Nice giraffe.

El B. Brilliant with a spreadsheet. Just not a golf club. Lay up, lay up, pond was particularly impressive on 16!
		
Click to expand...

El B, you were also brilliant company, as were Rick & Ash.  Very enjoyable day, cracking course, some good football banter before and after and very well organised Ash, thank you.  

And El B, I wouldn't worry too much about the pond; at least the water hazard you found was on the course, unlike the swimming pool that someone else foundâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦


----------



## Crow (Mar 20, 2014)

Come on somebody, let's have the scores on the doors.

Sounds like the GM tournie specialist has done the business?


----------



## chrisd (Mar 20, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			And El B, I wouldn't worry too much about the pond; at least the water hazard you found was on the course, unlike the swimming pool that someone else foundâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦ 

Click to expand...


Oh! Did I have my 15th trip to the gents whilst that one was discussed ?

Please elaborate!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 20, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Oh! Did I have my 15th trip to the gents whilst that one was discussed ?

Please elaborate!
		
Click to expand...

No. :ears:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 20, 2014)

Glass positively overflowing. Gross 80 net 68 in tough conditions. Back in 39 (+4) so very, very happy. No I15's were hurt in the making of this score. I may have accidently let the G25 five wood slip from my grasp after topping it on one hole but there was no helicoptering. Well not too much. I did manage to fall over on the 15th tee and damage the tee box. Having hit a three wood left I went to my bag for a provisional. Trying to save time I tried to climb up the end of the tee box. A wooden pole gave way under my weight and I went down like an Italian striker in the box. Paperboy ably fixed it before I smacked the provisional into the middle of the fairway. 

Playing 17 I hit the fairway. 197 yards left into the teeth of the wind I picked a five wood. The green was empty and I fired a lovely fade. As the ball was in the air the four ball in front entered stage right. My tee shot scattered them before finishing three feet from the cup. When I arranged some hooligan had defaced it. The extra weight of the ink added unwanted bias and I missed the birdie putt. 

Well chuffed that I finally managed to string a round together. The company in my four ball was superb all the way round and each of my partners had their moments. The greens were in great nick for the time of year and the course I thought was fantastic. Big thumbs up to Mashley for all his help organising it and TXL for the co-ordination at the club. 

Aimpoint really helped and the I25's were a joy. So :ears: to everyone who gave me a hard time for changing and :ears: to those that knocked Aimpoint. Homer can play golf. The short game was fantastic...only because I didn't need it all round. Hitting FIR and GIR may be the future/


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 20, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Glass positively overflowing. Gross 80 net 68 in tough conditions. Back in 39 (+4) so very, very happy. No I15's were hurt in the making of this score. I may have accidently let the G25 five wood slip from my grasp after topping it on one hole but there was no helicoptering. Well not too much. I did manage to fall over on the 15th tee and damage the tee box. Having hit a three wood left I went to my bag for a provisional. Trying to save time I tried to climb up the end of the tee box. A wooden pole gave way under my weight and I went down like an Italian striker in the box. Paperboy ably fixed it before I smacked the provisional into the middle of the fairway. 

Playing 17 I hit the fairway. 197 yards left into the teeth of the wind I picked a five wood. The green was empty and I fired a lovely fade. As the ball was in the air the four ball in front entered stage right. My tee shot scattered them before finishing three feet from the cup. When I arranged some hooligan had defaced it. The extra weight of the ink added unwanted bias and I missed the birdie putt. 

Well chuffed that I finally managed to string a round together. The company in my four ball was superb all the way round and each of my partners had their moments. The greens were in great nick for the time of year and the course I thought was fantastic. Big thumbs up to Mashley for all his help organising it and TXL for the co-ordination at the club. 

Aimpoint really helped and the I25's were a joy. So :ears: to everyone who gave me a hard time for changing and :ears: to those that knocked Aimpoint. Homer can play golf. The short game was fantastic...only because I didn't need it all round. Hitting FIR and GIR may be the future/
		
Click to expand...

Fair play to you Homer, you deserve some reward for the effort you put in.

Well played :thup:


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 20, 2014)

Another very enjoyable meet, again thanks to both Ash and Anthony for organising/hosting. The course was as good as I remembered it and was a really good test today with the strong and swirling wind (well that's my excuse anyway  . I'll leave it for someone else to post the full results and disclose the winner. 

I was paired with Henry (Thierry) and Richard (Richart) and we went off first (3 nice drives btw) :whoo:. We might have had a great card between the 3 of us   We all had some good, bad and down right ugly holes. All good fun though thanks guys.



Thierry said:



			Positives - drove the ball out of my skin!!! ne:
		
Click to expand...

Second that. :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 20, 2014)

My money is on Rick is the snood man so that means Chrid has won it i reckon


----------



## vkurup (Mar 20, 2014)

Great day out.. Course in good nick, great organization by Ash & Anthony...Great banter on and off the course. 
I played like a knob and even held one during the day (details below).  Driver was alright, but iron play was pants  _<wink> please can I get some fitted irons <wink>_.  Pictures taken with my non-compliant blackberry..

On the third hole... after I played some silly military golf.. That is Homer and midnight waiting for me to top my 3rd shot about 20 yards



Homer about to rip his driver.  Great shot, 2nd shot missed the green, but then he sank a 30+ footer to save par.. 



Downhill par 3 195y,  Homer and  Midnight ended on the right, paperboy and I ended up in the greenside bunker on the right



Midnight in full flow..... as he slices his drive.. 



Midnight/Guy lines up his putt on a superfast downhill green.  



Paperboy/Simon displaying his unusual putting stance.. The 3 balls (from L to R) Midnight, Homer and me. All of us would need 2 putts from that position



The group in front of us.. ChrisD, the Rod (in wollies), Duferman and snaphook wedge (playing an airshot)



What an awesome group.. Paperboy (Simon), Homer (Martin), Midnight (Guy)



That is me.... holding Homer's knob



The final stretch



Ash reading out the final scores and winner.. 




And the winner is...........





The winner collecting his loot.. (ps: I  am proud of being part of the winning team as I was the scorer)


----------



## User20205 (Mar 20, 2014)

Well played Homer, it was a cracking shot into 17, can't believe someone wrote 'knob' on your ball, who was it.....own up 

That missed putt is hardly a glowing testimonial for aimpoint:ears:

You might have shot 75 without all faffing around !!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 20, 2014)

therod said:



			Well played Homer, it was a cracking shot into 17, can't believe someone wrote 'knob' on your ball, who was it.....own up 

That missed putt is hardly a glowing testimonial for aimpoint:ears:

You might have shot 75 without all faffing around !!
		
Click to expand...

In my defence I was in a state of shock with an outbreak of the golfer and that I could actually put it that close!


----------



## Crow (Mar 20, 2014)

Well played Homer, excellent score.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 20, 2014)

Well done Homer, its good to see the hard work is finally paying off :thup:


----------



## richart (Mar 20, 2014)

sawtooth said:



			Another very enjoyable meet, again thanks to both Ash and Anthony for organising/hosting. The course was as good as I remembered it and was a really good test today with the strong and swirling wind (well that's my excuse anyway :<)) . I'll leave it for someone else to post the full results and disclose the winner. 

I was paired with Henry (Thierry) and Richard (Richart) and we went off first (3 nice drives btw :whoo. We might have had a great card between the 3 of us  We all had some good, bad and down right ugly holes. All good fun though thanks guys.



Thierry said:



			Positives - drove the ball out of my skin!!!/QUOTE]

Second that. :thup:
		
Click to expand...


You and Henry were great company Sean, and it was nice that we were put off first, so we had the course to ourselves. At least no one drove through us. I think you should mention how far you hit your drive down 9th. It will have increased the average forum distance. Henry's at the first wasn't bad either, but unfortunately off the fairway doesn't count.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Birchy (Mar 20, 2014)

Get in there, chuffed for you Homer!! Well played :whoo:

See you at Hillside :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Mar 20, 2014)

therod said:



			Well played Homer, it was a cracking shot into 17, can't believe someone wrote 'knob' on your ball, who was it.....own up 

!
		
Click to expand...


My writing is much neater than that, plus, even Smiffy wouldn't write "knob" with a green Sharpie! Green?  How vulgar!!


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 20, 2014)

Delighted to hear that everyone had a good time.  Well done homer!


----------



## ADB (Mar 20, 2014)

Well done Homer, excellent play Rick - unlucky to lose on countback. Thanks to Adam (dufferman) whose putting style became infamous in the clubhouse afterwards, ChrisD who drove really well and had no luck on the greens and Nick (therod) who needs his old man shafts to fully join team Boomross! The course was tight with a strong wind and the greens were superb given the weather we have had so far this year. Really pleased with a gross 82 and 3rd overall especially after hooking my tee shot on 1 OOB and walking off with a 7...my putter saved me!!

A great fun day at a lovely course, thanks Ash for organising!


----------



## richart (Mar 20, 2014)

chrisd said:



			My writing is much neater than that, plus, even Smiffy wouldn't write "knob" with a green Sharpie! Green?  How vulgar!!
		
Click to expand...

 I always knew it wasn't you, as it was spelt correctly.


----------



## Thierry (Mar 20, 2014)

richart said:



			You and Henry were great company Sean, and it was nice that we were put off first, so we had the course to ourselves. At least no one drove through us. I think you should mention how far you hit your drive down 9th. It will have increased the average forum distance. Henry's at the first wasn't bad either, but unfortunately off the fairway doesn't count.
		
Click to expand...

OFF the fairway??? Don't you mean THROUGH the fairway!!!  
Proper forum distance today!?!? :swing:


----------



## chrisd (Mar 20, 2014)

richart said:



			I always knew it wasn't you, as it was spelt correctly.

Click to expand...

It was spelt "knob" not "correctly"!


----------



## chrisd (Mar 20, 2014)

snaphookwedge said:



			Well done Homer, excellent play Rick - unlucky to lose on countback. Thanks to Adam (dufferman) whose putting style became infamous in the clubhouse afterwards, ChrisD who drove really well and had no luck on the greens and Nick (therod) who needs his old man shafts to fully join team Boomross! The course was tight with a strong wind and the greens were superb given the weather we have had so far this year. Really pleased with a gross 82 and 3rd overall especially after hooking my tee shot on 1 OOB and walking off with a 7...my putter saved me!!

A great fun day at a lovely course, thanks Ash for organising!
		
Click to expand...

The Benross team!

You played really well and were unlucky not to win today. The lost ball on 17 cost dear!


----------



## Swingalot (Mar 20, 2014)

Lovely course and good company. Thanks to Ash for organising the day, which even went as far as making the M25 pretty clear for both the trip there and back.
Wookie, Sainthacker,TXL and myself were in the last group and therefore had the best view of Homers round and all that it contained (club chucking, hitting greens while others were putting out and my personal highlight was the destruction of the tee box outside the clubhouse window) but fair play the golf looked pretty decent and the winning score certainly backs that up so well played that man.:clap::clap:
Fully endorse the comments about GM forum meets, always worth the effort and good fun on some very good courses. Camberley Heath was very good today, but would imagine it being truly magnificent in the summer with slippery greens and some excellent testing tees further back from where we were able to play from today. TXL was saying that they only recently cut down all the heather/vegetation between the holes in amongst the trees so I can only imagine how tough it was when that was in play!


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 20, 2014)

Well done on an excellent day!

Congrats Homer on finally being on the right side of a countback!!! No more complaining about them! It was that extra shot you picked up recently! Excellent sacrifice Rick!

No penalty for either party. and while the writing was the first word I expected, 'Doh!' might have been better. I've been 'bombed' while preparing to putt out there too, though it was on the next hole - and from the Tee, so my action was to applaud!


----------



## vkurup (Mar 20, 2014)

Rick..if only u had bribed me, i could have let you win...

When we got on the 17th green, homer did not claim his newly decorated ball. Rather he was planning to play mine.  I had to restraint him from doing so.  If you had lined my palm with silver, I would have let him putt the wrong ball and given him a 2 shot penalty...

.. well lessons learnt..



PS:  is it just me, but did anyone also make the connection  that Homer finished the evening with a Knob and a KoK...


----------



## fundy (Mar 20, 2014)

Sounds like a great day was had by all, congrats Homer, vwp


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 21, 2014)

Sounds like a great time was had by all.
Congrats to Homer well done,good shooting.
Look forward to playing with you in the final,maybe


----------



## wookie (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks again to Ash for organising what was another great day out.

As has been said very very tough conditions with sometimes taking 3 more / less clubs than normally needed but still had great fun thanks to TXL, Swingalot and Saint Hacker.  Always good to play anywhere with a member and this was the case with Anthony.  Only one slight concern within the group was when I told Paul (Sainthacker) that I had held a Pompey season ticket for a short time and I thought he really wasn't going to be able to talk to me for the rest of the round

Well done Homer for the win albeit with the club throwing and course wrecking bits in full view of us as the group behind!

Highlight for me golf wise on a day of mainly mediocre stuff was a chip in from 15 yards (?) for par on the 12th having topped into the heather and hacked out.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 21, 2014)

nice one Homer, unlucky Mr G, you need to get a few 0.1's back for next time 

as always forum meets whatever they may be are a cracking day out :thup:


----------



## rickg (Mar 21, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			nice one Homer, unlucky Mr G, you need to get a few 0.1's back for next time 

as always forum meets whatever they may be are a cracking day out :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks GIBBO.....I can't complain.......very happy with a 3 over gross round which could have been much better if I could have read the pace of the greens better......they were true, but a bit slow for my liking and I left 95% of my putts short.
That aside, it was nice to hit a bit of form and if could have reproduced my 2 under gross front 9 on the back 9, then I would be hillside bound. 
Off to update my blog now.... :thup:


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 21, 2014)

3 over gross.... thats proper golf, the greens were only slow cos your a spoiled brat playing centurion


----------



## Fish (Mar 21, 2014)

richart said:



			I am a Royals man
		
Click to expand...

I thought they were a couple of brothers from Bolton that pranced around a ring 



Blue in Munich said:



			And El B, I wouldn't worry too much about the pond; at least the water hazard you found was on the course, unlike the swimming pool that someone else foundâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦ 

Click to expand...

More info on this is definitely required 



HomerJSimpson said:



			Glass positively overflowing. Gross 80 net 68 in tough conditions. Back in 39 (+4) so very, very happy. No I15's were hurt in the making of this score. I may have accidently let the G25 five wood slip from my grasp after topping it on one hole but there was no helicoptering. Well not too much. I did manage to fall over on the 15th tee and damage the tee box. Having hit a three wood left I went to my bag for a provisional. Trying to save time I tried to climb up the end of the tee box. A wooden pole gave way under my weight and I went down like an Italian striker in the box. Paperboy ably fixed it before I smacked the provisional into the middle of the fairway. 

Playing 17 I hit the fairway. 197 yards left into the teeth of the wind I picked a five wood. The green was empty and I fired a lovely fade. As the ball was in the air the four ball in front entered stage right. My tee shot scattered them before finishing three feet from the cup. When I arranged some hooligan had defaced it. The extra weight of the ink added unwanted bias and I missed the birdie putt. 

Well chuffed that I finally managed to string a round together. The company in my four ball was superb all the way round and each of my partners had their moments. The greens were in great nick for the time of year and the course I thought was fantastic. Big thumbs up to Mashley for all his help organising it and TXL for the co-ordination at the club. 

Aimpoint really helped and the I25's were a joy. So :ears: to everyone who gave me a hard time for changing and :ears: to those that knocked Aimpoint. Homer can play golf. The short game was fantastic...only because I didn't need it all round. Hitting FIR and GIR may be the future/
		
Click to expand...

Well done Martin, see you at hillside :thup:


----------



## El Bandito (Mar 21, 2014)

rickg said:



			Thanks GIBBO.....I can't complain.......very happy with a 3 over gross round which could have been much better if I could have read the pace of the greens better......they were true, but a bit slow for my liking and I left *100%* of my putts short.
That aside, it was nice to hit a bit of form and if could have reproduced my 2 under gross front 9 on the back 9, then I would be hillside bound. 
Off to update my blog now.... :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you...

Oh - and I have your lipstick - you can have it back next time...


----------



## vkurup (Mar 21, 2014)

BTW did anyone else take any pictures that they can share?


----------



## User20205 (Mar 21, 2014)

vkurup said:



			BTW did anyone else take any pictures that they can share?
		
Click to expand...


I've got one of chris sat by the 17th green (it's not his best side)




 no wonder he defaced homers ball


----------



## chrisd (Mar 21, 2014)

therod said:



			I've got one of chris sat by the 17th green (it's not his best side)

View attachment 9643


 no wonder he defaced homers ball

Click to expand...

Anyone got the number for Claims Direct!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 21, 2014)

rickg said:



			Thanks GIBBO.....I can't complain.......very happy with a 3 over gross round which could have been much better if I could have read the pace of the greens better......they were true, but a bit slow for my liking and I left 95% of my putts short.
That aside, it was nice to hit a bit of form and if could have reproduced my 2 under gross front 9 on the back 9, then I would be hillside bound. 
Off to update my blog now.... :thup:
		
Click to expand...

It was a pleasure to watch,great golf.



Blue in Munich said:



			And El B, I wouldn't worry too much about the pond; at least the water hazard you found was on the course, unlike the swimming pool that someone else foundâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦ 

Click to expand...




Fish said:



			More info on this is definitely required
		
Click to expand...

No, it's SO not.  Nothing to see here, move along thank you folks, nothing to seeâ€¦..


----------



## chrisd (Mar 21, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			No, it's SO not.  Nothing to see here, move along thank you folks, nothing to seeâ€¦..
		
Click to expand...


This is going to turn into a scandal - we need to know the truth!


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 21, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			No, it's SO not.  Nothing to see here, move along thank you folks, nothing to seeâ€¦..
		
Click to expand...

Too late, the hooks been baited. Is this a clue to the perpetrator? Come on, 'fess up!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 21, 2014)

chrisd said:



			This is going to turn into a scandal - we need to know the truth!
		
Click to expand...

No, the scandal was the one who took out a greenhouse and kept goingâ€¦â€¦. allegedly.


----------



## richart (Mar 21, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			No, the scandal was the one who took out a greenhouse and kept goingâ€¦â€¦. allegedly.
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was a conservatory.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 21, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			No, the scandal was the one who took out a greenhouse and kept goingâ€¦â€¦. allegedly.
		
Click to expand...

Has this story got greenhouse gas emission issues?


----------



## Fish (Mar 21, 2014)

richart said:



			I thought it was a conservatory.

Click to expand...

Ouch, a greenhouse pane is pennies, a conservatory glass is 2nd gear get me out of here......


----------



## rickg (Mar 21, 2014)

Fish said:



			Ouch, a greenhouse pane is pennies, a conservatory glass is 2nd gear get me out of here......
		
Click to expand...

They would have been OK if they hadn't have peeked over the fence.......the CCTV camera footage will be doing the rounds on the South East Crimewatch channels.....


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 21, 2014)

Thank you for all your thanks. It was a hassle organising it but worth it in the end. 

My day was pretty much over on the first. A great drive over the trees on the right had side, lands middle of the fairway and keeps running and running, never to be seen again! Ended up with a 7 from the provisional! Then went, par, double, double. So thats me out!! 

RickG played some great golf, but also made some mistakes, namely not hitting his puts hard enough! 

Plus I thought only seniors used drivers off par 3's???

Homer must have played some seriously good golf to have won. Just shows that hard work and concentration does pay off every now and then. 

HFH had a donation too which is nice. 

Good job I had a placed for Hillside booked already. Now the mission starts to find an excuse to get there!


----------



## rickg (Mar 21, 2014)

Anyway.......where's Ash with the scores......sure there was an N/R in there somewhere...... 

Edit...... Wow that was spooky!!!!


----------



## richart (Mar 21, 2014)

rickg said:



			Anyway.......where's Ash with the scores......sure there was an N/R in there somewhere...... 

Edit...... Wow that was spooky!!!!
		
Click to expand...

 At least I didn't hit a driver on a par 3. 

Three wood eight iron for me.

Sawtooth hit a driver on that hole, and he is sneaky long. Modesty prevents him mentioning his 330 yard plus drive down the 9th.


----------



## rickg (Mar 21, 2014)

richart said:



			At least I didn't hit a driver on a par 3. 

Three wood eight iron for me.

Sawtooth hit a driver on that hole, and he is sneaky long. Modesty prevents him mentioning his 330 yard plus drive down the 9th.
		
Click to expand...

That hole cost me big time!! 3 wood or even hybrid was plenty long enough but would have needed hitting hard straight into that gale and didn't want to spin it......so smart play was a dollied driver, arrow straight, low and onto the green, then to the back of the green, then off the back of the green, then into the bushes.......spent ages working out where to drop it to ensure the bushes didn't interfere with the backswing......then it rolled back......no backswing!!!!!!!......thinned it off the front of the green.....then up and down for a double bogie............ Oh well....


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 21, 2014)

I know you've put shed loads of work into this already Ash, but any chance of posting up the full results? If only to find out who this was? 



rickg said:



			......sure there was an N/R in there somewhere...... 

Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Mar 21, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			I know you've put shed loads of work into this already Ash, but any chance of posting up the full results? If only to find out who this was? 

Click to expand...

 Probably a right hacker that wants to remain anonymous.


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 21, 2014)

Which par 3 was that? The one after the half way house?
Hope you hit a large cut if you did!! 4 iron was just enough club there &#128515;


----------



## richart (Mar 21, 2014)

rickg said:



			That hole cost me big time!! 3 wood or even hybrid was plenty long enough but would have needed hitting hard straight into that gale and didn't want to spin it......so smart play was a dollied driver, arrow straight, low and onto the green, then to the back of the green, then off the back of the green, then into the bushes.......spent ages working out where to drop it to ensure the bushes didn't interfere with the backswing......then it rolled back......no backswing!!!!!!!......thinned it off the front of the green.....then up and down for a double bogie............ Oh well....
		
Click to expand...

 Don't worry Rick, it is not as if it cost you.


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 21, 2014)

richart said:



			Don't worry Rick, it is not as if it cost you.

Click to expand...

Ouch.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 21, 2014)

richart said:



			At least I didn't hit a driver on a par 3.
		
Click to expand...


The ultimate embarrassment !

Can't have been a forum member, no way!


----------



## vkurup (Mar 21, 2014)

Very enjoyable day indeed.. and was having withdrawal symptoms at work today.

Question>> When can we do this  again..  I could get used to it (esp the greens)


----------



## Cheifi0 (Mar 21, 2014)

Well done homer good to see some positive news coming your way!  Look forward to see you at hillside. Keep up the hard work.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 21, 2014)

rickg said:



			That hole cost me big time!! 3 wood or even hybrid was plenty long enough but would have needed hitting hard straight into that gale and didn't want to spin it......so smart play was a dollied driver, arrow straight, low and onto the green, then to the back of the green, then off the back of the green, then into the bushes.......spent ages working out where to drop it to ensure the bushes didn't interfere with the backswing......then it rolled back......no backswing!!!!!!!......thinned it off the front of the green.....then up and down for a double bogie............ Oh well....
		
Click to expand...

If only you'd just smashed a 3 wood hard, spun it with a bit of draw which was exaggerated into a snap hook by the gale, dropped it onto the hidden cart path from great height, bounced it OOB into the swimming pool, then knocked the reload to 20 feet and holed it you'd have walked off with a 4.  Don't know why you made such hard work of it.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 21, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			If only you'd just smashed a 3 wood hard, spun it with a bit of draw which was exaggerated into a snap hook by the gale, dropped it onto the hidden cart path from great height, bounced it OOB into the swimming pool, then knocked the reload to 20 feet and holed it you'd have walked off with a 4.  Don't know why you made such hard work of it.  

Click to expand...

Oh dear oh dear, you didn't, did you Blue?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 22, 2014)

What, make 4?  Yeah, of course I did!  

I believe there was a small degree of amusement amongst two of our four ball as your carer bent, crouched and generally performed contortions to try & see through gaps in the fence whilst I just peered over the top of it.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 22, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			What, make 4?  Yeah, of course I did!  

I believe there was a small degree of amusement amongst two of our four ball as your carer bent, crouched and generally perfumed contortions to try & see through gaps in the fence whilst I just peered over the top of it.
		
Click to expand...

Don't you just love predictive text!:rofl:


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 22, 2014)

I will post the scores up but it will be Sunday evening or Monday at the earliest.


----------



## dufferman (Mar 24, 2014)

Ash, you really _don't_ have to post the scores!!! Well done for the day though, I had a great time and even though I think I broke the record for most 3 off the tees, played some ok-ish golf. Grabbing a birdie made sure I was going home happy whatever happened!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 24, 2014)

The Results: 

net scores (hcp)

Homer 68 (12)
Rick G 68 (6)
Snaphookwedge 71 (11)
TXL 73 (7)
Swingalot 74 (13)
Sainthacker 74 (24)
Blue in Munich 76 (8)
Thiery 76 (23)
Sawtooth 76 (10)
Peperboy 76 (15)
ChrisD 77 (10)
Mashley 78 (12)
The Rod 79 (8)
El Bandito 80 (17)
Duferman 87 (19)
Vkrup 84 (18)
Wookie 87 (16)
Midnight 91 (20)

On NR wasn't there richart?


----------



## Thierry (Mar 24, 2014)

richart said:



			I thought it was a conservatory.

Click to expand...

It sounded like it landed softy in a pile of leaves I thought??!!!


----------



## Thierry (Mar 24, 2014)

Paperboy said:



			Which par 3 was that? The one after the half way house?
Hope you hit a large cut if you did!! 4 iron was just enough club there &#128515;
		
Click to expand...

I too hit driver I'm ashamed to admit!!! Aimed well left for a nice high cut into the teeth of the gale then hit it arrow straight!!! Cue the golfing gods as it flew the green, pitched into the wooden steps up to the next tee box and bounced back to be sat nicely besides the front left trap!!!


----------



## rickg (Mar 24, 2014)

Thierry said:



			I too hit driver I'm ashamed to admit!!!
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely no reason to be ashamed!!  I hit my driver plenty far enough, but on that hole, I wanted to hit an arrow straight shot with hardly any backspin....driver with a half swing was perfect, (and nearly produced a perfect result). Use the club that does what you want it to do I say. 

There's more than one way to hit a driver......who says every shot has to be hit at 110% ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 24, 2014)

rickg said:



			Absolutely no reason to be ashamed!!  I hit my driver plenty far enough, but on that hole, I wanted to hit an arrow straight shot with hardly any backspin....driver with a half swing was perfect, (and nearly produced a perfect result). Use the club that does what you want it to do I say. 

There's more than one way to hit a driver......who says every shot has to be hit at 110% ?
		
Click to expand...

I hit five wood at 11 as good as I can. Laughed when it ended up 20 yards short. Still my short game saved me and I made up and down. Easy par


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 24, 2014)

Rick I can barely hit a driver let alone try and hit it like that!!


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 24, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What you saying :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Is that the same pond you didn't tell me about Martin....


----------



## richart (Mar 24, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			The Results: 

net scores (hcp)

Homer 68 (12)
Rick G 68 (6)
Snaphookwedge 71 (11)
TXL 73 (7)
Swingalot 74 (13)
Sainthacker 74 (24)
Blue in Munich 76 (8)
Thiery 76 (23)
Sawtooth 76 (10)
Peperboy 76 (15)
ChrisD 77 (10)
Mashley 78 (12)
The Rod 79 (8)
El Bandito 80 (17)
Duferman 87 (19)
Vkrup 84 (18)
Wookie 87 (16)
Midnight 91 (20)

On NR wasn't there richart?
		
Click to expand...

In my defence I wasn't playing in the KOK, just there for a bit of fun. Not much of that though as you were all a miserable bunch.


----------



## wookie (Mar 25, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			The Results: 

net scores (hcp)

Homer 68 (12)
Rick G 68 (6)
Snaphookwedge 71 (11)
TXL 73 (7)
Swingalot 74 (13)
Sainthacker 74 (24)
Blue in Munich 76 (8)
Thiery 76 (23)
Sawtooth 76 (10)
Peperboy 76 (15)
ChrisD 77 (10)
Mashley 78 (12)
The Rod 79 (8)
El Bandito 80 (17)
Duferman 87 (19)
Vkrup 84 (18)
Wookie 87 (16)
Midnight 91 (20)

On NR wasn't there richart?
		
Click to expand...

Hey!! I was a 93/77 Ash - a bad enough day as it was without adding another 10 shots on


----------



## chrisd (Mar 25, 2014)

rickg said:



			..who says every shot has to be hit at 110% ?
		
Click to expand...

Men on the forum do Rick!!


----------



## vkurup (Mar 25, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			The Results: 

net scores (hcp)

Homer 68 (12)
Rick G 68 (6)
Snaphookwedge 71 (11)
TXL 73 (7)
Swingalot 74 (13)
Sainthacker 74 (24)
Blue in Munich 76 (8)
Thiery 76 (23)
Sawtooth 76 (10)
Peperboy 76 (15)
ChrisD 77 (10)
Mashley 78 (12)
The Rod 79 (8)
El Bandito 80 (17)
Duferman 87 (19)
Vkrup 84 (18)
Wookie 87 (16)
Midnight 91 (20)

On NR wasn't there richart?
		
Click to expand...

It made my day to see that I did not finish at the bottom of the chart.  To be fair, Midnight tried really hard and we both got a good laugh out of the day.  Our 4 ball could not be more balanced.. Homer & Paperboy were going for it while Midnight & I had a good walk spoilt.  So good to see that Homer & Midnight topped and tailed the score sheet... Well done boys.


----------

